# Canning coconut milk?



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

My daughter and I are experimenting with creating a homemade substitute for storebought canned coconut milk (which is pretty expensive). We're working with coconut meat (which is cheap and sometimes free, around here), boiled in water, put through a food processor, and then strained. 

When we've got this to where we want it, we'd like to make up a big batch, and can it. Has anyone done anything like this? We're pretty new canners, so we're not really feeling ready to just guess on the pressure and timing on something like this.

Thanks!


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Ohhh, I love coconut milk! I have never canned it, but I will say young coconut makes a better milk. Also, most milk I have had has some meat in it. It is very expensive here, but I would rather have that than chocolate.


----------

